# Someone tell me what I saw!



## Work InProgress (Feb 28, 2011)

Several months ago (and yes its still bothering me) I was washing dishes and looking out the kitchen window and I spotted two animals coming down the dirt road that comes off the mountain behind us. It looked like two coyotes but one was red and one was black. They weren't like the regular grey coyotes I'm used to seeing, they were very long legged with huge ears. I'm attaching a link to a picture (I hope) that I found online that looks exactly like what I saw but the caption said "red wolf". I did some research and found out there are no red wolves outside of North Carolina. What the heck did I see? 








http://www.wolfworlds.com/red_wolf_walking.html


----------



## TenBusyBees (Jun 15, 2011)

Fox maybe?


----------



## Wolfy-hound (May 5, 2013)

It's a bit of a fib that no red wolves exist outside N.Carolina imo. I have a couple friends that have seen red wolves well outside of North Carolina. They travel in singles or pairs, not packs, so when they were released, they spread further out instead of forming packs. They have a few 'greenbelts' that they can sort of travel southward, so I wouldn't consider it impossible.

However I don't know where you are located. The other more common possibilities would be foxes or odd-colored coyotes or even coyote/dog hybrids or dogs.


----------



## 1shotwade (Jul 9, 2013)

You can't believe everything you read on the internet! There has been a "red Wolf" sanctuary within 20 miles of me for 25 years. It has expanded to other locations and I have been told by the workers there that different states are taking the wolves and "planting" them in the wild to get them re-established.I'm not in N.C. but rather in Indiana. 

Wade


----------



## Work InProgress (Feb 28, 2011)

Sorry, should have said I'm in Central Virginia.


----------



## DaleK (Sep 23, 2004)

Virginia isn't that far from NC, and I doubt they know where the borders are. Could have been something crossed with a dog too.


----------



## Chaty (Apr 4, 2008)

Its wolves, 
That's like they tell us here in Kansas there isn't any Mountain Lions...ha! That's a hoot when WE all know about 10 yrs back they released 65 in Kansas alone and they are microchipped too. If you shoot them you will see lots of SUV's show up at your house. Bring them on if I see 1 and its around my cattle, horses, goats or even my chickens its a dead kitty kitty. I have great Pyrenees but I don't want to lose any dogs either.


----------



## arcticow (Oct 8, 2006)

There are red wolves in East Texas and Louisiana...


----------



## Work InProgress (Feb 28, 2011)

I thought it could be wolves just because up until the last few months my dogs would go out at night. Now when they hear something howling the biggest one hides under the bed. When it was just coyotes they would go out and stand at the edge of the yard and bark. The Jack Russell cross still thinks he's 10 ft tall and bullet proof but I don't let them out unless I'm with them carrying my gun. Thanks for the input everyone. I was really getting tired of folks around here looking at me like I'm crazy when I talk about what I saw.


----------



## secuono (Sep 28, 2011)

I'm in VA and we saw a very tall 'red fox', looked like a fox, just 3 times the size, but didn't look like a coyote....


----------



## Work InProgress (Feb 28, 2011)

Secuono I'm only 40 or so miles from you in Keswick. These two I saw looked somewhat like a large fox but one was red and the other was black. Very little to no white on them and _really_ long legs. Definitely didn't look like the regular old foxes or coyotes we see.


----------



## arcticow (Oct 8, 2006)

Red wolves are leggy, but not so big as gray wolves.


----------



## farmrbrown (Jun 25, 2012)

Sounds like what you saw was a red wolf.
http://www.nhptv.org/natureworks/redwolf.htm


----------



## Bellyman (Jul 6, 2013)

Hey, I still think I saw a Bigfoot run across the road in front of our car one night. Black bears don't run across roads on their hind legs. 

Not gonna say what anybody saw or didn't see...


----------



## Pops2 (Jan 27, 2003)

Most likely coyotes or some kind feral dog. Red wolves are brown not red and indications are that the melanistic gene was lost a good century ago.
OTH
Coyotes are very leggy. when you skin them out they are built like a greyhound. Images can be found all over the Internet of pure coyotes that are fox red & black.
http://naturepunk.tumblr.com/post/23887982971/timidcoyote-coyote-a-red-coyote-more-than
http://www.predatormastersforums.com/forums/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=605732


----------



## secuono (Sep 28, 2011)

I'm fine with them all as long as they don't harm my animals!


----------

